# iTunes Download 7.6.1



## Kansas Skeeter (Mar 17, 2008)

Downloaded iTunes update to 7.6.1, but after download complete get the message "iTunes+QuickTime has an invalid signature. The download has been removed." iTune support had me uninstall my current version of this software and then suggested that I download 7.6.1 again. Did this, but iTunes installer will not open. Kept messing with it and got the Message, "Windows has found a problem with this file. Unknown Publisher. This file was blocked because it does not have a valid digital signature that verifies its publisher." iTunes support said I need to contain hardware manufacturer, Dell. Dell told me that it wasn't a hardware problem. Can anyone point me in the right direction to resolve this. Has occurred on both my desktop pc (windows pro xp) and my laptop (Vista premier home edition). Thanks.:4-dontkno


----------

